# 7. R. Scott Bakker Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 9, 2013)

Number 7 is R. Scott Bakker, one of my personal favorites, but one I've only read one book from. Yeah, weird right? There are just too many good books in the world! His _Prince of Nothing_ series leads into another trilogy called _The Aspect-Emperor._ Compared to other authors on this list, he doesn't have loads of books, but he's got some good ones, if the first book _The Darkness That Comes Before_ is any indication. Bakker, like Steve Erikson, is one of those authors who has such a rich world and verbose style of writing, it may take a while for one to get into him. However, once I sat down and really delved into it, I loved his writing. It's at times beautiful and horrifying, a brilliant combination that Bakker achieves very well. His writing falls into the "dark" camp: he's not for the faint of heart. I'm still interested in reading more from him and he's one writer that I hope to see more from in the future.

While not easily accessible, his style lends itself to drawing you into a unique fantasy world that grabs hold and won't let go. Worth a look in my opinion.

Any thoughts on Bakker?


----------



## Reaver (Aug 9, 2013)

He's good but in my opinion i've read work (via e-mail) by some MS members who I think is much better. I don't want to be a name dropper but....Phil Overby, R. Scott Kimsey, John Haley and Anita Howitt are extremely talented.


----------

